# Jennifer Aniston - We are the Millers (Neuer Film)



## Backed (24 Mai 2013)

Jennifer Aniston ist 44 Jahre alt und man sieht es ihr nicht im Geringsten an. In ihrem neuen Film legt Miss Aniston sogar einen heißen Strip hin. Ihr Körper macht jedem Twen ernsthafte Konkurrenz!

Zugegeben, es ist eine etwas ungewöhnliche Rolle für Jennifer Aniston. In ihrem aktuellen Film „We’re the Millers“ spielt die attraktive Schauspielerin eine Stripperin, die sich mit ihrem Drogendealer-Nachbarn und zwei Teenagern zu einer Fake-Familie zusammentut, um Marihuana über die mexikanische Grenze zu schmuggeln.

Im Trailer zum Streifen sieht man also, wie sich Aniston von der heißen Stripperin mit wechselnden Perücken und knapper Bekleidung zur Vorstadt-Mami wandelt. Doch als die Fast-Familie von mexikanischen Drogenbaronen festgehalten wird, muss der schöne Schein zu ihrem Schutz bröckeln. 

Jennifers „Ehemann“ (gespielt von Jason Sudeikis) verrät ihre wahre Identität: „Meine Frau – sie ist nur eine billige Stripperin.“ Und dann muss Jennifer es beweisen.

Eine Szene später knöpft sie ihre Chinos auf. Noch eine später steht sie in heißer Spitzen-Wäsche vor den Dealern und wackelt halb nackt mit dem Po. Und auch in BH und Höschen sieht man ihr das Alter nicht an.


----------



## kurt666 (24 Mai 2013)

Tolle Frau und tolle Arbeit. Danke dafür.


----------



## romanderl (24 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Wunderschöne Jennifer!


----------



## Barricade (24 Mai 2013)

Da fehlen mir die Worte.... aber trotzdem DANKE dafür !!!


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

She becomes so hot???
Vielen Dank !


----------



## Punisher (27 Juni 2013)

Jenn ist der helle Wahnsinn


----------

